# ford 3000 power steering leak



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

I am replacing the seals, gaskets, etc on my ford 3000 steering column. How do I insure I get all of the water containated fluid out of the power steering plum and cylinders???? Thanks for any help. Larry S.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

easyme said:


> I am replacing the seals, gaskets, etc on my ford 3000 steering column. How do I insure I get all of the water containated fluid out of the power steering plum and cylinders???? Thanks for any help. Larry S.


The only was I can think of to get water out of the lines is to disconnect, drain, and blow compressed air through them. As for the cylinder, you could take it apart and clean it out, or have a shop do it for you. Bye


----------

